# Barudan File Format



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

We just purchased a Barudan Pro 3 and are having an issue loading files onto the machine using a flash drive. No matter which format we try to load we get a loading screen that never goes away. we have to **** the machine off to reset the code. We have many files is PES format from our old machinewhich I am not sure will work, but also DST files which will not seem to load either. Any idea of what would cause this?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

What size flash drive? A lot of embroidery machines will only work with 1 or 2 gig flash drives due to the underlying operating system (MS-DOS).


----------



## Will27 (Oct 7, 2014)

The design file needs to be in a Folder on the USB stick, the folder needs a certain extension depending on which file format.

For DST designs, the folder needs to have ".TFD" at the end of the name, so folder name would be "example.TFD" without quote marks. The DST file goes inside this folder.

Also make sure the design name doesn't have any special characters in it.

X series will read FAT and FAT32 formatted sticks, anything up to 32GB is fine.


----------



## PeterVance (Sep 20, 2021)

The easiest step you can do is to make sure you don't have viruses. If you work with videos I understand how important it is to use secure data. I use Future Vault for my photos because I am a photographer and I want my clients to get the best commodities. I don't think a simple app is the best option but Future Vault has become my BFF since 2016 and I can't work with it. You can see everything they offer on their website and the best thing I find is that you can approach the questions on their "Contact us" and they will keep in contact with you.


----------

